# what Voltage is able to charge a notebook or tablet？



## mairaliang13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello, everyone

I gonna to find a good solution for recharging my notebook on a long flight when i am not in FC...Well, a power bank may meet my need. However, a truth i have found is that, most the power bank manufactruers will lie to their clients. As for the 12000mAH one, I saw it went they first put it on their shelves and the written description claims it can charge a laptop, and my laptop's AC/DC adapter is 19v 6.15, while the Voltage of their product rated at 5v. Will it really be able to charge my notebook? looking for reply


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not a chance. You need a proper charger/battery. Maybe buy a second battery?.. Or just use your AC adapter, don't they have power plugs nowm in airplanes?


----------



## mikeop (Jan 8, 2014)

In my opinion it would be wisest to buy another battery of higher capacity


----------

